# What's the cost of pork belly????



## fire in the hole (May 22, 2014)

I just picked up 10# of pork belly and paid $3.10 per pound. Did I get hosed??? What are you guys paying????

Gary


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2014)

fire in the hole said:


> I just picked up 10# of pork belly and paid $3.10 per pound. Did I get hosed??? What are you guys paying????
> Gary





Not at all.......  Better bacon at a lower price than the store.....


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (May 22, 2014)

I paid $3.59 / lb last week...skin on, frozen.


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

They recently went up to $2.60/lb. now at a small butcher shop 19 miles from my house.


----------



## jfsjazz (May 22, 2014)

$2.50/lb for whole bellies straight from the butcher, here in northeast OH.


----------



## tigersmoke (May 22, 2014)

Where is everyone purchasing pork belly?  Do any grocery chains have them or do you get them from a specialty butcher?


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

TigerSmoke said:


> Where is everyone purchasing pork belly?  Do any grocery chains have them or do you get them from a specialty butcher?


They have them at most of the butcher shops around me...


----------



## mchar69 (May 22, 2014)

The Chinese stores will have them - they sell small chunks in the case, but If you ask, they'll get you a full, untrimmed belly, w/ the spares attached and skin.  $3/lb last time I got one.


----------



## fire in the hole (May 22, 2014)

Well..........ok..........I can't complain to much then. My price was a little higher than most.......but I guess I just paid $5.00 more for 10# of what will be a darn good product (bacon).

Thanks..........Gary


----------



## buffalotim (May 23, 2014)

last week I bought a #12 for .99


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2014)

Buffalotim said:


> last week I bought a #12 for .99




Tim.....  welcome to the forum.....  Please swing by Roll Call so our members can give you a warm welcome.....    In your profile, please note where you are from.......    We need to know where bellies can be had for  $ 0.99......   Dave


----------



## buffalotim (May 27, 2014)

Hello Dave and thank you for the welcomeing HEB in Gatesville Texas they come 4 to a case but for the price who cares LOL a whole belly costs around 12$ just bought 2 mid April to make sausage and smoke on Love me some smoked pork belly


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2014)

Buffalotim said:


> Hello Dave and thank you for the welcomeing HEB in Gatesville Texas they come 4 to a case but for the price who cares LOL a whole belly costs around 12$ just bought 2 mid April to make sausage and smoke on Love me some smoked pork belly


Better stock up at that price!


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2014)

I just talked to one of our meat suppliers today. rind off belly $2.89 our cost.


----------



## dave17a (May 27, 2014)

Paid 3.19 case price last January. Meatier than store bought for sure, plus altogrther cost around 3.49 per # to process, smoke cure and all.


----------

